# Required Pull boxes?



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

GDK 13 said:


> For long runs, we usually install a box at least every 100'. Is there a code requiring this, or is it just the way I've been taught? Lets say I have a run of 300' of PVC from a building to a light pole, am I REQUIRED to put a box in?


No, not by the NEC.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

No, there is no distance requirement.

Although if you have a 1000 foot run and are using 500 foot spools you may need some, it's a design issue.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Although if you have a 1000 foot run and are using 500 foot spools you may need some,














:whistling2:


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> No, there is no distance requirement.
> 
> Although if you have a 1000 foot run and are using 500 foot spools you may need some, it's a design issue.


:laughing: good point. I always put them every 100', but if it isn't required, I'll save myself some $$$ by no buying them. Job is all underground work.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


>


:laughing: I'm actually pretty good at that... :shifty:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Since you're in NY and it's underground....nevermind.

Pull boxes are only required if you reach 360 degrees in bends. No length requirement.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> Since you're in NY and it's underground....nevermind.
> 
> Pull boxes are only required if you reach 360 degrees in bends. No length requirement.



Well, _technically_............. roughly every 25,000 miles you would need one. :whistling2:


----------



## crazy electrician (Apr 30, 2011)

GDK 13 said:


> :laughing: good point. I always put them every 100', but if it isn't required, I'll save myself some $$$ by no buying them. Job is all underground work.


I generally put a pull box about every 200' to 220' fishtapes only 240'. I only suck in a pull string on 1 1/4" or bigger.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

crazy electrician said:


> I generally put a pull box about every 200' to 220' fishtapes only 240'. I only suck in a pull string on 1 1/4" or bigger.


I'd much rather suck in string on 200' runs.. Gets old screwing with the fish tape on longer stuff.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Distance is limitied by the size of the reels of wire, and total number of degrees (360) you're using. Oil patch - lots of runs are over 700'.


----------

